# Ringcraft please help



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me of any ringcraft classes that are the closest to Bradford West Yorkshire.

They all seem to have shut down and really struggling and need one ASAP.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, why not get in touch with any dog people round there or ask the KC how to set one up?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There's one over near Wakefield, I can try and get details for you if you want? I need to get to ringcraft with my two youngsters at some point as well, I'm just South of Huddersfield.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

fosse data - it I remember rightly, then ring the local dog clubs to you and they will be able to tell you of any close to you!

here ya go!
http://www.fossedata.co.uk/


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Im just so annoyed as the Bradford ones and Halifax ones have closed  I can allow traveling upto 40mins each way with have 2 kids and it always being on an evening.

I would love to start one just for the simple training and socialisation or even get a group of us together once a week in a field 

Thanks for the help and yes the details of the Wakefield one would be great and I will look at the link too as all on the KC website near me have closed.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There's one in/near Huddersfield apparently, not been so can't vouch for them, but fingers crossed it's a good class:

huddersfielddca created by alan | Wix.com

I won't be going tomorrow, I'm too busy I'm afraid with work, but may venture there in the New Year.


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to meet up more for socialisation ?? I have put a lot of training into my little boy and he just freaked out at LKA  really need to get him around groups of dogs.


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There's one in/near Huddersfield apparently, not been so can't vouch for them, but fingers crossed it's a good class:
> 
> huddersfielddca created by alan | Wix.com
> 
> I won't be going tomorrow, I'm too busy I'm afraid with work, but may venture there in the New Year.


That's about an hour away from me but I suppose beggers cant be choosers, thank you so much for your help x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not that good for me either as I actually live about 8 miles South of Huddersfield in the middle of nowhere, but, as you say, beggars can't be choosers! I'd like to get some experience for my youngest girl who is the best actor in the world!! If I see someone with small fluffies I'll say hello, you'll recognise me as I'll have a choc Lab and/or black flatcoat.


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I will give It a go next week and report back, yeah will look out for you will be nice to meet a forum member x

Thanks again.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Angel pedigrees said:


> Would anyone be willing to meet up more for socialisation ?? I have put a lot of training into my little boy and he just freaked out at LKA  really need to get him around groups of dogs.


Just seen this bit, you'd be welcome to meet up with a selection of my girls, I've used my older two a lot for socialisation and have two younger bitches, all of them are pretty bomb proof.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Angel pedigrees said:


> Well I will give It a go next week and report back, yeah will look out for you will be nice to meet a forum member x
> 
> Thanks again.


Remember its christmas and ring craft classes may not be taking place. You would be best trying to contact them to find out first rather than making a long journey and being dissapointed when you get there.

The classes I go to have closed now untill january we have 1 class and then miss a week because we are close to Stafford show ground and we don't hav eclasses if there is a champ show on locally as most people will be going to the show and not ring craft.


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

I might just take you up on that after xmas Sleeping Lion Thank you so kind of you :thumbup1:

Yeah will be checking before setting off would hate to travel and it be closed but im sure it wont be open until after xmas now.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There's one in/near Huddersfield apparently, not been so can't vouch for them, but fingers crossed it's a good class:
> 
> huddersfielddca created by alan | Wix.com
> 
> I won't be going tomorrow, I'm too busy I'm afraid with work, but may venture there in the New Year.


I've been to Lockwood but it was many years ago so it might have changed hands since then. The only thing that concerned me was that only a thin track of rubber was put down so it was wide enough for one dog but not handler.


----------

